# July Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

There was anger at the miniature D-Day renactment club when someone tried to use the aircraft carrier as an amphibious assault vehicle.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hanging 10 PA style. The bondi boys would be proud.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Kelly Slater cuts inside to score well in round 3 of the Billabong Pro - Angler tour


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

..and thats just the wake..


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't catch fish might as well go surfing


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

"Crikey" these things sure put out a wake, might as well ride it.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

indiedog said:


> As with any Hobie in the surf zone the wise choice was to abandon ship.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Photo Shop Rule #23
It is impossible for a Hobie to surf.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

There she blows... the white whale


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

Gidjets brother maybe?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

some people just don't have the focus required to become a good fisherman


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Lets go surfin now, 
everybodys surfin now..

surfin my PA....


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

look.....its captain multi task...........

wayne


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTefcGAAABJfgAAQQAUQIAUCEAA/797gIABoRTyamjTTQaeoeU9QBqYUepkZNGgA0QF52x4XWpDONQ5bf6XeSuRygThgaAgggtd4x+iC4WukGKon4R4vAuamblY37kr05j6Ql01TUxG8QtgyILDpVOmkkBIjeIGDDsaqnyiihWn+LuSKcKEgbz7gwA==


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Now where did the Hobie dealer say the rudder controls for this thing were? Nope ... Not up here! Doh!


----------



## MXB (Mar 19, 2009)

Move out of my way losers . . . I'm about to cutback and hit the tube

MXB


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

whoaa , turn you mongrel turn.....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayaking with Piles can be tricky but not impossible


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

theclick said:


> ..and thats just the wake..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

_(yakker out the back)_"Did you see the size of that shark.....!"
_(PA)_"see ya boys...I'm outa here..!"


----------



## thegreenmachine (Jun 26, 2010)

The Kayak Anglers version of "Beach Fishing"


----------



## thegreenmachine (Jun 26, 2010)

Mirage drives make the best surfboard fins!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

U.S.S. shizenhousen!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Paulo: "Can you cut me free of that Marlin over there?"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ken surfing doll, now available in life size.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"I'm outta here"
"Looks like he's surfing, really he's jumping"


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The old reverse standing surf launch. Fools 'em every time.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Go grease lightning you're burning up the water mile 
(Grease lightning go grease lightning) 
Go grease lightning you're boasting through the coastal trial 
You are supreme the chicks'll cream for grease lightning


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

The only way they could save the Australian coast from a tidal wave was to squash the wave with a Pro Angler kayak.

Gilard was reported to say, It would be un Australian to stop boat people coming into the country when they can surf like that, my policy will be to give them a sporting grant to start with, if they are any good the Austraian public will accept them as there own champion, if they are no good then we will secretly send them to Hawaii as aussie surf bums following the pro tour and get them back out that way. It's an election winner for sure. Tony Abbot stated, no way I will let them in, they need to be wearing budgie smugglers before they can be smuggled in.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Not surfing, waving!"


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

"Why did I use a 40kg leader ?"


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Moses watched on, quietly smug. He had parted the waves... again.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wake up Kelly it's only a nightmare


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

With memories of the Pasha Bulker fresh in their minds, the locals were understandably worried about what they saw before them.


----------



## ufish2 (Sep 13, 2009)

yeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Mom Mom Mummy Mother LOOK at ME

Mum u weren't looking.


----------



## bongasblues (Jul 15, 2010)

This is what happens when you have one drink to many!!!


----------



## BluewaterF18 (Jun 16, 2010)

HMAS: Mayday!


----------



## BluewaterF18 (Jun 16, 2010)

"Does my wake look big in this?"


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks lefty and the team. This was very unexpected but I really appreciate it. 

PM is on it's way.


----------

